
Show HN: App fOr WriTiNg iN RanDom CApS - ourarash
http://okplusone.com/randomcaps
======
ourarash
First time submitting on Hacker News. I got inspired by the movie Paper Town
and wrote a small app to be able to message my friends using random caps. It
is available both on Android and Iphone. Would love to hear comments on how to
improve the UI, and add new features.

t H a n k y O u!

